# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Portland Trailblazers 11/12



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

vs






*Dallas Mavericks [1-4] vs Portland Trailblazers [4-2]*​
*Game Notes​*The Dallas Mavericks look to return to last season's form after their first win of the season. Dallas faces the Portland Trail Blazers in the finale of a three game road trip. In a rematch of last season's Western Conference final, Dirk Nowitzki scored a season-high 35 points and Jason Terry had 30 as the Mavericks captured a 119-112 victory over the Phoenix Suns. Jerry Stackhouse was 10-of-16 from the floor and added 23 points. Zach Randolph split a pair of free throws with 2.4 seconds remaining as the Trail Blazers overcame a 27-point deficit en route to an exhilarating 92-91 triumph over the New Orleans Hornets. Randolph scored 31 points and had 12 rebounds in the win. This was the third consecutive game the power forward had at least 30 points and 10 rebounds.​
*Injuries*​*Dallas:* Josh Howard is out 2 weeks with high ankle sprain
*Portland:* Brandon Roy will wear an orthopedic boot for the next week before undergoing an MRI next Saturday to determine the progress of his healing.
*Portland:* LaMarcus Aldridge (shoulder surgery) will make his debut Sunday night against Dallas.​
*Ninja Notes*​The Mavs finally broke through and got their first W of the season thurdsday night in Phoenix. While our defense struggled at times, our offense looked sharp for the first time all season. If we saw anything, it's that our O has to run through Dirk. He lit up PHX for 25 in the first half and forced them to double him in the 3nd half. He was finding the open men and they were knocking down the open shot. I look for the Dirk vs Randolf matchup to be key for this game on both ends.​


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I really want to see Dirk step up and defend Zach.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *Ninja Notes*​The Mavs finally broke through and got their first W of the season thurdsday night in Phoenix. While our defense struggled at times, our offense looked sharp for the first time all season. If we saw anything, it's that our O has to run through Dirk. He lit up PHX for 25 in the first half and forced them to double him in the 3nd half. He was finding the open men and they were knocking down the open shot. I look for the Dirk vs Randolf matchup to be key for this game on both ends.​


Looking forward to that!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think they will guard each other.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

croco said:


> I don't think they will guard each other.


You better hope not. Zach has been getting whoever is guarding him into foul trouble, and I think Avery sees that. My guess is Dampier and Diop will guard him, don't expect them to play a lot of minutes though..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> You better hope not. Zach has been getting whoever is guarding him into foul trouble, and I think Avery sees that. My guess is Dampier and Diop will guard him, don't expect them to play a lot of minutes though..


The thing is that even if they try, they can't guard each other, so it doesn't make any sense at all. I think that Diop can do a decent job on Zach, I'm not so sure if Damp can. But the Mavs defense needs to come alive today and I hope it will.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

croco said:


> The thing is that even if they try, they can't guard each other, so it doesn't make any sense at all. I think that Diop can do a decent job on Zach, I'm not so sure if Damp can. But the Mavs defense needs to come alive today and I hope it will.


I'd have to agree. Diop is probably the best big man you guys have to guard Zach. I personally can't wait to see Aldridge play tonight. Both of our teams have kinda been bitten by the injury bug.


----------



## Icedragon (Nov 3, 2006)

Dallas against Portland comes on Sunday on tvandsportstreams(Channel11).Also one can assume all Dallas games being able to be shown on FSNSW.:banana: 
Currently stands indeed in the calendar still the Bears at Giants comes but there the game comes also on channel 4 and told to the streamer he has Dallas if another shows the nfl streamt.
Dallas games:41xFSNSW (To run 2 of them also on the National TV) 28xKTXA(13 from that also on the National TV)
Who wants to register:here


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Great defense so far, Dirk has been lights out. Damp has been great as well.

I am glad to see LaMarcus playing.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... Stackhouse....

:jawdrop:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Gonna watch the end of the game (DVR), though I know - 103-96. :clown:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Once again we see the tale of two teams, as they seem to play their best in the 1st and 3rd qtrs.

+11. -8, +10, -6. 

2 turnovers in the 1st & 3rd quarters, 12 in the 2nd and 4th quarter; it's no secret that they'll get burned eventually, especially by the good teams. They do seem to have found their big 3 in Dirk, JET and Stack, and hopefully the return of JHo won't upset that tandem too much. 

I think they're fortunate to have gotten a win with the inconsistence, though.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

they cant seem to keep a lead...I know the final score was 103-96 but we were up by 15 and 2 minutes later it was a dog fight again...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> they cant seem to keep a lead...I know the final score was 103-96 but we were up by 15 and 2 minutes later it was a dog fight again...


That is definitely a problem, but you do need to realize that this Portland team is the one that came back from 20+ points deficit to win against NOK. NOK looks quite promising this year....


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That is definitely a problem, but you do need to realize that this Portland team is the one that came back from 20+ points deficit to win against NOK. NOK looks quite promising this year....


Also from 16 down against Minny and 12 down against Seattle. One thing about the Blazers this year is they won't give up. The difference between those games and this one however is whenever the Blazers made a push, Dallas (usually Terry) responded. That is in my opinion the sign of a good team, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Anyways, was a ugly game at times for both teams, but had some good moments as well.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

some good moment = lamarcus aldridge was amazing in his debut....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep. Got off to a sort of ugly start, was schooled early by Damp, but had like 10 points in the fourth quarter if I"m not mistaken.


----------

